# Zen Ray, ZEN ED 8 X 43 Binocular Reviews



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Another reviewer posted this in responds to my review on another forum.................

"There is a Latin phrase "res ipsa loquitor" which applies here. This means the thing speaks for itself. Take a look through these and see for yourself. The image presented will stand against anything. That may be a tough thing for the high $$$ users, but it is what it is." 
__________________


----------

